# Just checkin' in



## Greg King (Apr 3, 2007)

Well its been a while since i posted last ..so i just thought i would catch you  up in whats going on in the world of KyuKi-Do.My son Paul will be testing for black (1st dan)May 5th after 6 years of training and my wife and i will be testing for blue (5th kup)at the end of the month and we can begin learning  Judo and juijitsu more now that our rank is getting higher....Enrollment at the "Home school" in Elgin Il. is rising dramatically and we are having a blast training with the newbies..Its still hot up there and they still don't have air conditioning:sadsong:  but it doesn't seem as bad as it used to for some reason.We had a fundraiser for St.Jude Childrens Hospital which was a good time .Paul won the Kicking competition ...he did 804 kicks for the fund raiser and for one of the drills they counted 164 kicks every two minutes :ultracool ......And that is pretty much been life ....Oh and i finally stopped eating french fries..........Greg


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 3, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Well its been a while since i posted last ..so i just thought i would catch you up in whats going on in the world of KyuKi-Do.My son Paul will be testing for black (1st dan)May 5th after 6 years of training and my wife and i will be testing for blue (5th kup)at the end of the month and we can begin learning Judo and juijitsu more now that our rank is getting higher....Enrollment at the "Home school" in Elgin Il. is rising dramatically and we are having a blast training with the newbies..Its still hot up there and they still don't have air conditioning:sadsong: but it doesn't seem as bad as it used to for some reason.We had a fundraiser for St.Jude Childrens Hospital which was a good time .Paul won the Kicking competition ...he did 804 kicks for the fund raiser and for one of the drills they counted 164 kicks every two minutes :ultracool ......And that is pretty much been life ....Oh and i finally stopped eating french fries..........Greg


Mexi fries are the way to go.:ultracool  Just kidding. I'm glad things are going well for you.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up...Sounds like things are going well...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds great keep up with the no fies zone and continue training


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2007)

That sounds great, Greg! A/C won't happen. GM Kim has had that school there for 30+ years with no A/C. "Sweat is good." Takes care of yourself in class:ultracool


----------



## Miles (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to see you posting again.  Congratulations to you , your wife, and your son.

Miles


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2007)

Good to see you around again, Greg!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Well its been a while since i posted last ..so i just thought i would catch you  up in whats going on in the world of KyuKi-Do.My son Paul will be testing for black (1st dan)May 5th after 6 years of training and my wife and i will be testing for blue (5th kup)at the end of the month and we can begin learning  Judo and juijitsu more now that our rank is getting higher....Enrollment at the "Home school" in Elgin Il. is rising dramatically and we are having a blast training with the newbies..Its still hot up there and they still don't have air conditioning:sadsong:  but it doesn't seem as bad as it used to for some reason.We had a fundraiser for St.Jude Childrens Hospital which was a good time .Paul won the Kicking competition ...he did 804 kicks for the fund raiser and for one of the drills they counted 164 kicks every two minutes :ultracool ......And that is pretty much been life ....Oh and i finally stopped eating french fries..........Greg



I love it...the whole family is involved.

Several years ago, when I trained in "submission grappling" (i.e. jiu jitsu without a legitimate bjj instructor), our school did not have a/c and we trained with and without gi's. We didn't realize where our conditioning was at until one summer we competed in a grappling tourney in San Marcos, TX. At the tourney, the a/c quit working and all of the other fighters were having a tough time with the heat, but it did not bother us. We placed very well in the tourney. The highest among was 1st in gi and 1st in no gi. Another placed 1st in gi and 2nd in no gi and I placed 3rd in both gi and no gi.  We owe our success to intense training in the Texas heat without a/c and plenty of water.


----------

